# 1st Annual CP3 Celebrity Golf Classic



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Hornets Press Release:*



> NEW ORLEANS - The 1st Annual CP3 Celebrity Golf Classic at the TPC Louisiana (11001 Lapalco Boulevard, Avondale, LA) will take place on Tuesday, September 15th starting at 11 a.m. The tournament is presented by Fore!Kids Foundation and proceeds will benefit local children’s charities.
> 
> “I am so excited to be able to start this golf classic in New Orleans and help give back to local children’s charities,” said Hornets All-Star point guard Chris Paul. “I am blessed to have my family and friends offer their support for this cause and I look forward to a great day of golf.”
> 
> ...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/09/new_orleans_hornets_guard_chri_10.html


----------

